# Repair or replace



## knuckledragger (Apr 26, 2009)

Hit a peddle and bent it. When I tried to straighten the threads pulled clean out. Should I try a Helicoil or buy a new crank?


----------



## JD (Apr 26, 2009)

How old is the crank...


----------



## Talisman (Apr 27, 2009)

Time for new cranks.  Do you really want to risk having a crank/pedal issue halfway through a long ride?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2009)

I would generally tend to err on the side of caution.  However, if installed correctly, helicoils can be stronger than the threads they replace (as far as I know).  I have no experience in helicoiling cranks though, so what do I know.   I guess it comes down to a few things; How confident are you in installing helicoils (or in the person who would be doing it)?  What kind of shape are the cranks in, how old are they, are they worth fixing, or are they old cheapies anyway?  Do you have a budget for new cranks?  I'd rather take my chances with helicoil than not riding at all.

All that said I'm a little suspect on the integrity of the cranks in the first place if you were able to strip out the threads trying to straighten out a pedal (something I would never consider trying BTW).  How, exactly, were you trying to straighten it out?


----------



## JD (Apr 27, 2009)

Cranks with aluminum threading are risky.  If the cranks are new/you just got the bike, I would try and fix it...and keep an eye out for a deal on some better cranks.  Never hurts to have functional back up parts either so I'd try and fix em either way....


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 28, 2009)

replace it.  

look at it as an opportunity to upgrade.  

a few more smashed parts and you're bike is going to kick ass.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

Did you buy new cranks, or fix the old ones?


----------

